

Ask HN: Where to buy Computers, Monitors & Peripherals in bulk at a discount? - jtesp

Any advice on where to buy discounted equipment in bulk?  Looking for some cheapo Atom or the like computers, 19" LCD/LED monitors, and basic peripherals.  They can be no-name brands.<p>Is there a minimum amount before such items get discounted?  Say I was looking for 10, 20, 50 or 100.  Or anyone have any secret spots to purchase items on the cheap?<p>Any info or leads appreciated.
Thanks!
======
JoachimSchipper
Some companies dump all their computers at once (either by upgrading on a
fixed N-year cycle or by going out of business); these machines occasionally
show up as large lots of refurbished equipment at certain internet stores.
(The store presumably didn't pay a lot.) If you're looking for basic and
cheap, you should at least consider it.

makethetick is right, though - give a location. I seem to recall that
<http://www.mr-at.nl/> occasionally had such lots (I'm not affiliated and in
fact never bought anything there), but I'm not sure they still do and it
wouldn't be very useful to you unless you were in the Netherlands.

------
staunch
A liquidator could sell you this kind of stuff in bulk for very cheap.

There are a bunch of them, but you may want to find one in your region to save
on shipping.

------
makethetick
You might want to list your location or at least country!

------
jtesp
Hey thanks for the ideas. I'm in southern California USA. thanks!

------
bmelton
You might check Retrobox.com if you're looking for not new stuff.

Edit: Nevermind, they appear to have gone belly-up.

------
jtesp
Anyone have any luck with alibaba?

